# Discovery of oldest wine-making equipment ever found



## Redtrk (Jan 11, 2011)

Has anyone seen this yet? 

I just found this in my local newspaper. What an awesome discovery!

http://www.journal-news.com/blogs/c.../wine/entries/2011/01/11/researchers_dis.html


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 11, 2011)

I bet they weren't making Skeeter Pee!


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

Very cool info..


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice find. Interesting read for sure! 

Gotta watch out for those wind-n-crazy Armenians!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

way cool. 

I guess it all started when someone had the bright idea of trying to store grape juice.... and the rest is history!

gee... I wonder if they used synthetic corks?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 11, 2011)

nice....thanks for sharing...and as for that single shoe they found...that had to be from the guy whose job it was to stomp the grapes....but he wasn't sure he wanted to work there, so he had one foot in the press and one out...precursor to sitting on the fence....whilst working he got into the bubbly and got caught so they threw him out and hence the remaining shoe

as you can see my imagination runneth over


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

JohnT said:


> way cool.
> 
> I guess it all started when someone had the bright idea of trying to store grape juice.... and the rest is history!
> 
> gee... I wonder if they used synthetic corks?



No but i think the guys name was Welch.. or something like that.... LOL


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 11, 2011)

Brian said:


> No but i think the guys name was Welch.. or something like that.... LOL



That dates back so far you must be thinking of Lawrence Welk.


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> That dates back so far you must be thinking of Lawrence Welk.



Actually Redtrk I was picking a little fun at JohnT.. Storing welches grape juice.....


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 11, 2011)

Brian said:


> Actually Redtrk I was picking a little fun at JohnT.. Storing welches grape juice.....



Gotcha! Not only am I new here i'm slow too! lol!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you seen how ugly some of those cave ladies were? I think I'd need a few drinks before procreating. 

What your woman looked like before the discover of wine:






What she looked like after the discovery and consumption of wine:


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

OK Lon bring on the wine!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't you just hate that morning wake up call and facing reality!


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 11, 2011)

But who cares? WOW this place is like my site I moderate. LOL!! And since we're there I prefer Sheena of the jungle if we're going to Hi-jack this thread. Not that I care if it gets Hi-jacked because I'm used to it on rideohio.org  Now she was a hottie!


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 11, 2011)

"The vat, at just over 2 feet in height, would have held between 14 and 15 gallons of liquid"

The first carboys. COOL!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 12, 2011)

it is still possible that it was intended to be juice, but any juice that sits, either spoils or possibly picks up a wild yeast. also, if it were a winery, lol, it means that the production of wine dates back further, as the article suggests. if they were making 15 gal and couldn't air tight seal it, they must have been drunks! lol. that or had the best parties in the village!


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 12, 2011)

Midwest Vintner said:


> it is still possible that it was intended to be juice, but any juice that sits, either spoils or possibly picks up a wild yeast. also, if it were a winery, lol, it means that the production of wine dates back further, as the article suggests. if they were making 15 gal and couldn't air tight seal it, they must have been drunks! lol. that or had the best parties in the village!



What else did they have to do? + they didn't have to worry about DUI's!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 12, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> What else did they have to do? + they didn't have to worry about DUI's!



They could lose their shoes.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

Another article with pictures.


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2011)

Oldest continuous winery in America Wades house.. hahaha 

Very good article! Thanks for posting.


----------



## deboard (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cool, this also supports the theory that winemaking started in this same area of present day Armenia/Georgia. There has been even earlier evidence of wine found in neighboring Georgia, but not on this scale. Georgia still apparently has a thriving wine industry, but I can't find any here in Kentucky.

Being an archaeology buff and a wine drinker, this is the kind of dig I could get into! It would be neat if they could recreate this early wine like they did with an early beer recipe a while back. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_wine#Early_history


----------

